# Pizzicato



## jlaw (Jan 25, 2014)

I am seeking help in collecting pieces that are completely pizzicato or pizzicato forms a significant (more than half) part. I can only think of three:

Benjamin Britten: Simple symphony Movt. 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No 4 Movt. 3
Johann Strauss: Pizzicato Polka 
...

Thanks


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, one of the most well-known is the "Pizzicato" from Leo Delibes' ballet "Sylvia".

Most known for being "sneaking" music in cartoons


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

How about the Scherzos from the Debussy and Ravel quartets?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Although not particularly lengthy, there's a significant pizzicato section in the 2nd movement of Mahler's 2nd symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The second movement of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta has an extended pizzicato section.


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

The 4th movement of Bartok's 4th String Quartet :
Allegretto Pizzicato.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

The second part from Bach's Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Johann Strauss later wrote a _Neue Pizzicato Polka_.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Britten Cello Sonata 2nd mov
Bartok 4th quartet 4th mov
Leroy Anderson - Plink, Plank, Plunk

The bass line to Mozart PC 21 slow movt is all pizz or nearly all pizz (if that suits what you want)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hindemith - 3rd movement from String Trio no. 1 op. 34 (if memory serves...sorry if I'm wrong!)


----------

